# MAGNIX ARROW REST From: VITALX



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

MAGNIX ARROW REST
From: VITALX
www.vitalxarchery.com/


Scott Charbeneau, who has been involved in archery for nearly 20 years and is involved in both indoor and outdoor leagues, recently took a look at the new MagniX Arrow Rest from VitalX. Below is an overview of his experience with this new made in the U.S.A. full capture arrow rest. 
Using a revolutionary magnetic spring and a wide fin-like launcher, this rest holds arrows in place very well and prior to full draw position rather than having to pull the string to release the launcher, the gear locking and unlocking system allows you to manually retract it by flipping the thumb tab allowing the launcher to flip down into the resting position, which is a feature Scott really liked. The launcher is designed to stop at a 50 degree angle for faster drop and clears up to a 400 fps shot.
The removable containment arm was designed with attention to detail without looking gaudy. It has vertical adjustment to meet all arrow fletch types, allowing his Blazers plenty of clearance.
Designed with aluminum and stainless steel, making the components of this arrow rest a near perfect design. The rest is easily customizable, offering you the ability to coordinate your accessories with interchangeable colors and is available in Black or Lost Camo.
Scott found that the MagniX had some great features and was impressed with the slow let down with the arrow nocked, the rest stays in upward position. The launcher pad does not contact riser shelf having its own pad shelf to sit on. There was a concern about the difficulty of changing the string/rope but, found this system much simpler than others he had experienced. This allowed micro tuning adjustments to be made very quick and simple. One major concern of Scotts was the plastic launcher which he felt may make some noise but with a little mole skin or felt this was soon a non issue. 
For more information on the MagniX and other fine products from VitalX visit them at www.VitalXArchery.com

Review written by: Scott Charbeneau 
for GarysBowhunting.com
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

I shoot this rest on 2 Matthews bows love it. But could not get it to fit my carbon element. The bridge is too close the rest won't clear


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Will be mounting one on my Evo sometime soon.
Will post comments once I do.


----------

